# Sonic Unleashed FIRST VIDEO



## Bulerias (Mar 22, 2008)

Sonic Unleashed, the next "real" Sonic game in the vein of the original 3 for Genesis, has been revealed... apparently.  You be the judge.

http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=261273

Most likely, it'll see a 360/Wii/PS3 release... though it might be TOO pretty to be a Wii game...

Edit - Is that Robotnik in his classic form?!  There might be some hope yet...

*FIIIIRST VIDEO:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjxnhXs7Mqs*


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 22, 2008)

The second to bottom picture is hilarious...But the game looks good, from what I can tell, which isn't much.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 22, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> The second to bottom picture is hilarious...But the game looks good, from what I can tell, which isn't much.









I'm starring in another SEGA game?!


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 22, 2008)

That picture is a little big...
Anyways, I may get it if it turns out to be an awesome game.


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 22, 2008)

@ Bulerias
Did you steal that from the first post in the other board?  :throwingrottenapples: 

If not, :gyroidflingarms:


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 22, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> @ Bulerias
> Did you steal that from the first post in the other board?  :throwingrottenapples:
> 
> If not, :gyroidflingarms:


 LOL, I didn't even read any posts in that thread, but wow... my quote is remarkably similar to solid2snake's


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 22, 2008)

If I knew the guy, I could say "Great minds think alike"


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 22, 2008)

I got it!  You know what this new game reminds me of?  No, not Mario Sunshine...

The old Saturday morning Sonic the Hedgehog cartoons!  Best game-based cartoons, period...


----------



## SL92 (Mar 22, 2008)

Seen this earlier, I don't know what to think.

I think it should be 2D like Sonic Rush, but that's just sanity me talking.

http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showpost.php?p...09&postcount=66 <<<LOLZ


----------



## UltraByte (Mar 22, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> I got it!  You know what this new game reminds me of?  No, not Mario Sunshine...
> 
> The old Saturday morning Sonic the Hedgehog cartoons!  Best game-based cartoons, period...


 SATAM? That was an awesome show.

But yeah, I'm extremely glad that Sonic is taking a step out of its "Heroes" movement.


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 22, 2008)

wow... this actually looks... decent.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 22, 2008)

this crap just got real

first video


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 22, 2008)

hmm, the video looks interesting.  It's definitely different from the other ones.  The camera angle seems to be a bit awkward sometimes, but it'll just take some getting used to.

I like the fact that it's forests and ruins, rather than a bunch of random grassy-looking platforms =/


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 22, 2008)

That video is intense


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 23, 2008)

Looks sweet, but after a closer look at the video, it looks like Sonic Rush on a Console. But, I didn't care to much about it, it's was awesome. I hope the Chao, that's right you heard me, *The Chao Gardens* return in this one. Those were fun.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 23, 2008)

Tom the Warrior said:
			
		

> Looks sweet, but after a closer look at the video, it looks like Sonic Rush on a Console. But, I didn't care to much about it, it's was awesome. I hope the Chao, that's right you heard me, *The Chao Gardens* return in this one. Those were fun.


 I loved the Chao gardens


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 23, 2008)

Wow.   
:blink:			 
This actually seems like a decent game.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 23, 2008)

Yeah, Chao were awesome... but personally speaking, I'd rather have the game go back to its roots... throw out the unnecessary characters like Shadow, Silver, etc etc etc and only leave guys like Sonic, Tails, Robotnik, Knuckles, and Amy.  Apparently, though, there's a new character that'll join Sonic in this game, but... ugh...


----------



## Grawr (Mar 23, 2008)

I dunno'...it looks okay.

I like Shadow, but I like the Sonic Adventure 2 Battle Shadow. I didn't like what they did with him afterwords, really, they should have just kept him dead after that game.

And I was a big Chao fan as well.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 23, 2008)

Gengar said:
			
		

> they should have just kept him dead after that game.


 ^^^
this.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 23, 2008)

OK, more news!

The game is a multiplatform release.  PS3/360/Wii.  Game to be formally announced at this year's E3 (and/or "SEGA Game Day" in May), hits shelves in November 08.  And here's some info on the game's plot and playable characters:

"Sonic the Hedgehog returns for a full-blown, action-packed adventure through the desolate and unpredictable World of Mubuz, a world dictated by an evil Dragon Lord, Immarius.  Upon entering Muboz, Sonic fights an evil power which turns all the inhabitance into dangerous beasts.

1. Become Wolf Sonic and fight enemies like never before using rapid combo maneuvers and Ring Energy
2. Play as Sonic, Knuckles or Tails through 12 packed stages
3. Extensive gameplay brings 2D Sonic gameplay back to home consoles"

Wolf Sonic sounds like a meh idea, but... #2!!!!! 3 playable characters?!  Thank you, SEGA.  THANK YOU.


----------



## Kyle (Mar 23, 2008)

Since Mario and Sonic are BFFs, maybeh Mario will be in the game.
x]


----------



## Grawr (Mar 23, 2008)

Wolf Sonic?

....Wow. >.>

And, the multi-character thing I don't find _too_ big of a deal. It isn't like we haven't played as Knuckles or Tails before. Still, it is a good feature, I guess.

I dunno' though, this game really isn't doing it for me just yet.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 23, 2008)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Wolf Sonic?
> 
> ....Wow. >.>
> 
> ...


Wolf Sonic is epic fail, yeah, since it just about became the "it" gaming thing after Okami and Twilight Princess...

See though, that's the thing.  Have you played the original Sonic games?  Try playing stuff like Sonic 360 immediately after running through one of the classic games.  Yeah.  The convoluted story, horrible camera, and crappy characters completely ruin the game.  Oh yeah, and the rock music.

So if we're getting just three playable characters, a 2.5D game on CONSOLES, and a more "classic Sonic"-sounding soundtrack... it's reason to get excited.


----------



## Grawr (Mar 23, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Of course I've played the old Sonics! I've got a Sega Genesis.     

And, yeah, theres no way I'd spend a penny on Sonic 360. From what I hear, it has sickening loading times. Like, you hear a guy say a sentence, then it loads, then he says another sentence, then it loads, etc.

No rock music in this one? Thank god.

I'm definately gonna' keep watch for more info on this. It might be something I'll pick up.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 23, 2008)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ah, cool.  I wish I had a Genesis... but I guess Sonic Mega Collection + Virtual Console is good enough for me.

Anyway.  We had no formal announcement about rock music, but judging by the first video, they're just using an electric guitar coupled with "bleep bloop" sound effects.  That sounds like a nice mix to me.  Let's hope for no vocal tracks.  Haha.

But yeah, I'm glad this is coming to Wii.  Apparently, it'll hit the 360 and PS3 first, and then the Wii a month or so later.  They're planning on having the graphics in the Wii version VERY closely match the 360/PS3 version.  The only difference will be the resolution, from what I can tell.  360/PS3 will be in 720p, Wii version will be in 480p


----------



## SL92 (Mar 23, 2008)

This overload of news is proving more and more that Sonic Unleashed, which I thought was going to be another 3D failure, might actually shape up to be a must-buy game for me.

As long as there are less "friends", no Wiimote gimmicks, and really does play like the Genesis games.

I think I'm beginning to have faith in Sega again =O Any news on the developer? Or did I miss that.


----------



## Micah (Mar 23, 2008)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SL92 (Mar 23, 2008)

Koehler said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 23, 2008)

Koehler said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Micah (Mar 23, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="Koehler said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SL92 (Mar 23, 2008)

Koehler said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:r[/quote]
Wow, those quotes were seriously screwed up.

Rock music may be one of the worst things that happened to Sonic.


----------



## UltraByte (Mar 23, 2008)

zomg. The video ACTUALLY LOOKS LIKE A SONIC GAME! "2D" gameplay, no crappy Crush 40 playing the background... I really do hope SEGA's realized their mistakes, and are returning Sonic to his normal self. Maybe if we're lucky, SEGA will make Sonic less of a cocky knucklehead, and more of a kickass character.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 23, 2008)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> zomg. The video ACTUALLY LOOKS LIKE A SONIC GAME! "2D" gameplay, no crappy Crush 40 playing the background... I really do hope SEGA's realized their mistakes, and are returning Sonic to his normal self. Maybe if we're lucky, SEGA will make Sonic less of a cocky knucklehead, and more of a kickass character.


 I know. <3

And to anyone doubting the validity of the game: http://gonintendo.com/?p=38560

Of course, something like this couldn't possibly be a fake.  But, just an FYI... the video we're seeing was meant for press only, and the game is 3 months in development, tops... that's why there are no enemies when Sonic's scrolling to the right, nor any rings.

Some people have remarked that the video makes the game look like a "hold-right-athon"... i.e., no exploration like in the old Genesis games.  Well, when they add in some enemies, it'll resemble the originals a LOT.


----------



## SL92 (Mar 23, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 LOL at "hold-right-athon".

I'd say it'll have some paths you can branch off on to, like the Genesis games. The game looks more than three months in development, but I don't know the game development process exactly.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 23, 2008)

Wolf Sonic - http://www.blogsmithmedia.com/www.joystiq....lfsonic_490.jpg


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 23, 2008)

Eeeeeeeeeeeeww...No way am I using him.  :gyroidpuke:


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 23, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> Eeeeeeeeeeeeww...No way am I using him.  :gyroidpuke:


 Honestly, if Wolf Sonic is the price we have to pay for a game in the vein of classic Sonic, it's all cool.


----------



## SL92 (Mar 23, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Sizzler_Puddle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Plus, he might actually turn out to be okay.

I dunno, what's with wolves in games lately? I'm not looking forward to Wolf Mario


----------



## SL92 (Mar 23, 2008)

http://www.joystiq.com/2008/03/23/sega-con...reenshot-leaks/

They got an update, if nobody's seen it already.



> Update: Don't get too pumped -- Sega Magazine, the original source for this information, just posted a vague disclaimer saying that the info discussed in their article is back to being speculation. Sonic Unleashed is in the works with a giant budget, but the claim that it would be 2D might be dissolved by their latest mission statement: to "rebuild the Sonic brand and prove it could work in 3D environments." We'll let you know more about this situation as it develops.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 23, 2008)

Joystiq's assuming that "3D environment" automatically means "3D plane", when Sonic Team could mean 3D graphics... in a 2D plane.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 23, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="Koehler said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:r[/quote]
Wow, those quotes were seriously screwed up.

Rock music may be one of the worst things that happened to Sonic. [/quote]
   			  I was going to say something, but nevermind. Wolf Sonic looks like a big oaf, I wonder what they're going to do with Knuckles and Tails, turn them into a Wolf too? I wouldn't expect Sonic to be the only one who can turn into a Wolf in that game.


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 23, 2008)

Tails will turn 1/2 Eagle, and Knuckles will turn half Cheetah.


----------



## Copper (Mar 23, 2008)

I hope they don't ruin the sound with crappy 80's music  <_< Seriously every modern sonic game has that same type of music blech!


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 23, 2008)

zomg... I'm so hyped over this game now.  This may be my most anticipated release in late 08....  As long as it's 2-D and they don't ruin the Wii version with crappy controls.

I'll learn to deal with Wolf Sonic, as long as I only have to use him like 20% of the time...  It seems like he's a bit slower, which is sad because I love the speed aspect of Sonic games...

Nice to see that it's just Sonic, Tails, and Knuckles...  I hate all the random new characters that have been in sonic games lately...  I'd like to see Shadow in a cutscene at least though, Shadow is awesome xD


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 26, 2008)

Rumor

Did anyone see this rumor yet?


----------

